# Bang on a Can is twenty



## Guest

Here's an announcement from Michael Gordon of Bang on a Can, New York's most visible (audible?) new music ensemble:

Dear Friends,

Michael Gordon here...

During the past 20 years we have helped raise the profile of genre-defying, border-crossing, non-corporate music. We have commissioned over a hundred new pieces of music, put thousands of creative musicians on some of New York's greatest stages, traveled the world with the Bang on a Can All-Stars, produced twenty marathon concerts, and helped ignite a renewal of audience interest in experimental sound. We've done this without much help from Uncle Sam. Of all Western countries the USA comes in dead last in its support of the arts. Finland's per capita arts budget is twenty times greater than ours, and most European countries lag not far behind Finland.

We've been able to do what we do because of the generosity of many individuals. One of the main platforms for supporting Bang on a Can is coming up right around the corner on May 9th, our yearly benefit concert. It's an intimate party at the very cool Angel Oresanz Center on the Lower East Side. Julia Wolfe, David Lang and I will be there. So will the Bang on a Can All-Stars and this year's honorees, Steve Reich and Fran Richard. Please join us. This year we will be celebrating twenty years of Bang on a Can.

What's next? Here's a peek.

On April 21 the Kronos Quartet and the Brooklyn Philharmonic play Julia Wolfe's string quartet concerto My Beautiful Scream. The concert is at 8PM at the BAM Opera House. tickets

The Bang on a Can All-Stars will be playing on David Bowie's upcoming Highline Festival this May 16th. tickets

We will be celebrating 20 years of marathons with our biggest show ever - 26 hours of non-stop music on June 2-3 inside the Wintergarden at the World Financial Center. This show is free. If you don't live in New York, we'll be touring the Marathon next season with performances in San Francisco, California; Chapel Hill, North Carolina; Lincoln, Nebraska; and Purchase, New York.

Please join us at these shows and come to our benefit!

http://www.bangonacan.org/give/benefit/


----------



## Albert7

Man, I wish that I could have gone to seen this. 

This would have been fiercely awesome.


----------

